# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Did anyone else own Upland Chorus Frogs?

## Xavier

Back when I didn't know better, I caught two upland chorus frogs in two days. The male had died, and the female we kept and named Amp. Amp had lived a long life (She was probably 3 or 4 when we found her) And lived with a cope's gray tree frog, until she broke her hind legs while I was getting the supplies to make a terrarium. (never keep anything (even if it's temporary) in a backyard safari 2 in 1 tank, The lining stinks, and killed every bug I put in there to feed them, and it killed amp by breaking her hind legs. ) But did anyone else keep upland chorus frogs? and if you did do you have any still available? thanks in advance!(P.S. I know I posted this on Caudata.org, but I also posted it here because more people keep frogs on frog forum probably, so... yeah :Embarrassment:

----------


## Xavier

Did anyone keep these guys?

----------


## Amy

Sorry no one has gotten back to you.  It's been a little slow since the forum was down, hopefully someone will be along soon to help you out  :Smile:

----------


## bill

I never have kept them, but did enjoy the story.  :Smile:  I'll be honest, the 2 in 1 safari tank piqued my interest. Would you mind telling us more about it?

And I'm pretty sure you are right, there may be one or two of us that keep frogs here lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Amy

If the safari tank is what I am thinking of, it's a frog lover's nightmare - http://d3gqasl9vmjfd8.cloudfront.net...c561ae59d0.png

For the future, a cheap temp qt tank can be made from a 10 gallon tank or an XL Kritter Keeper if really in a pinch.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

> I never have kept them, but did enjoy the story.  I'll be honest, the 2 in 1 safari tank piqued my interest. Would you mind telling us more about it?
> 
> And I'm pretty sure you are right, there may be one or two of us that keep frogs here lol
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         The backyard safari tank was about as big as a medium kritter keeper, and it's one third land, with a plastic log, and two thirds water, which for the water to stay without leaking they had to insert a plastic piece, that had space underneath it. Every insect I put in there would either go in the water and drown, crawl underneath the lining and die, or run to the left which had another problem. The plastic that went over it, and made sure that the water area stayed, had a gap just small enough for them to fit under/get stuck and die. What happened to amp, was when we fed her, flippers and chrysoscelis in their feeding tank(a small kritter keeper) , (original names, I know) she ate a few dusted crickets, and kept jumping for about the whole 5 minuets I gave them to eat their crickets, got tired and stressed, and even more so when I put them back in the water area of the tank. When we did, she stayed in there with her legs drooping/head down, so I went and tried to get her out of the water area, but she crawled underneath the lining. I carried the thing into the bathroom to get her out(She was in my room and I didn't want the Cope's grays and the crickets to get out in my room, where I couldn't find them) And she broke either one or more of her rear vertebrae, and lost the use of her hind legs. Me and my father were considering euthanizing her, but she past away on her own either a couple days before or after thanksgiving.

----------


## Xavier

> If the safari tank is what I am thinking of, it's a frog lover's nightmare - http://d3gqasl9vmjfd8.cloudfront.net...c561ae59d0.png
> 
> For the future, a cheap temp qt tank can be made from a 10 gallon tank or an XL Kritter Keeper if really in a pinch.


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  Yes I now know about it, I learned when we got the original fire-bellies, but we thought it would have been okay since it was anywhere from 1 two 3 days, but we were wrong. :Frown:  If we had just not used that thing she probably would still be here :Frown:

----------


## Amy

Yeah, I understand.  That's unfortunate.   :Frown:

----------


## bill

Omg!! I have never seen those before. They actually sell/sold those death traps?? Novel idea, poor design obviously.  :Frown:  sucks that you lost the frog, but spring will soon be upon us, and so will herping season!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

Also, for people who haven't made an account on the forum, because they just want the care info, I kept mine in a setup that looked like a red-eyed tree frog enclosure, but with lower humidity. Probably anywhere from 30-50 percent. They like to soak, but since they are so small, they could drown in a larger water dish, so get them something they can put their butts in, or if you need to use a large dish, make it easy for them to climb out of it if need be. Surprisingly, Amp loved to dig, so give them 2-4 inches of a soft, humidity holding soil, like eco-earth, coconut husk, or zoo-med jungle mix. (my personal favorite) They can eat surprisingly large prey, so you can feed small to medium crickets, adult mealworm beetles, earthworms/night-crawlers, fruit flies, other flies, and for a skinny or sick one, tiny wax-worms. You can expect them to live for about 8-10 years, but in order to get them, since nobody has them for sale or is breeding them (Maybe zoos, but they won't give you their frogs) so you will have to catch one. Notice I said one, not a whole breeding population. They will probably be fairly old when you get them (anywhere from 4-6 years) and will have a shorter life-span, but will make excellent captives nonetheless. For people who want a dart frog, this is a good practice species, if you can supply small enough foods for a chorus frog, than you can supply small enough foods and care for PDFs.

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## Xavier

> Omg!! I have never seen those before. They actually sell/sold those death traps?? Novel idea, poor design obviously.  sucks that you lost the frog, but spring will soon be upon us, and so will herping season!!
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


What's even worse is that they sell these death-traps to interested kids who are interested in herps(like me)and give them a coupon for a "Free tadpole"(which is still 8 bucks shipping)and when the poor little thing morphs, it either can't climb out of the water and drowns, or gets stuck underneath the lining. :Mad:  I wish I had a "fix everything humans have done, are doing, and are about to do button" so that way we couldn't kill innocent animals for money :Mad:

----------


## Xavier

> Also, for people who haven't made an account on the forum, because they just want the care info, I kept mine in a setup that looked like a red-eyed tree frog enclosure, but with lower humidity. Probably anywhere from 30-50 percent. They like to soak, but since they are so small, they could drown in a larger water dish, so get them something they can put their butts in, or if you need to use a large dish, make it easy for them to climb out of it if need be. Surprisingly, Amp loved to dig, so give them 2-4 inches of a soft, humidity holding soil, like eco-earth, coconut husk, or zoo-med jungle mix. (my personal favorite) They can eat surprisingly large prey, so you can feed small to medium crickets, adult mealworm beetles, earthworms/night-crawlers, fruit flies, other flies, and for a skinny or sick one, tiny wax-worms. You can expect them to live for about 8-10 years, but in order to get them, since nobody has them for sale or is breeding them (Maybe zoos, but they won't give you their frogs) so you will have to catch one. Notice I said one, not a whole breeding population. They will probably be fairly old when you get them (anywhere from 4-6 years) and will have a shorter life-span, but will make excellent captives nonetheless. For people who want a dart frog, this is a good practice species, if you can supply small enough foods for a chorus frog, than you can supply small enough foods and care for PDFs.


Oh, I forgot to say what type of tank that they need! Two can live in a large kritter keeper if you are in a pinch, but they generally do better in a 5-any size higher terrarium, that can be either tall or wide. Their adaptivity is simply amazing! Oh, and someone else on frog forum apparently kept these guys as well. http://www.frogforum.net/other-frogs...rus-frogs.html

----------

